# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Waar heb ik last van?

## bloem123

Hallo!

Sinds ongeveer 3 weken heb ik een zere drukkende hoofdpijn(alsof je hoofd vol zit) en suizende, pijnlijke en drukkende oren gekregen. Hiermee ben ik naar de dokter geweest en die vertelde dat ik ook vocht achter de oren had. Om de boel weer los te krijgen heb ik neusspray gekregen.
Dit heeft echter maar een paar dagen geholpen, daarna werd het weer erger.
Ondertussen merkte ik ook dat mijn concentratie behoorlijk slecht is. Normaal gesproken ben ik wel aardig scherp, maar merkte nu dat ik soms dingen totaal niet kan volgen. Af en toe vergeet ik ook gewoon dingen van nog geen minuut geleden. Ook ben ik in vlagen misselijk.
Bij het 2e bezoek aan de dokter werd verteld dat het ook wel eens hooikoorts zou kunnen hebben. Mochten de hooikoorts tabletten niet werken, dan zou ik een antibiotica kuur krijgen.
De hooikoorts tabletten hebben wel iets voor verbetering gezorgd, maar de klachten houden aan.
Vanmiddag ga ik dan ook aan de antibiotica kuur beginnen.

Nu de vraag of iemand deze klachten herkend? Gaat dit inderdaad over met een kuur?
Zelf heb ik geen idee meer van wat het zou kunnen zijn..

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## D1ana

Probeer eens Herbella een mailtje te sturen zij hebben specialisten in huis die dit soort klachten herkennen. Zij kunnen vaak een kruidenkuur voor je maken die een stuk minder schadelijk is dan een antibioticakuur. Zeker aangezien je dokter dus niet eens weet wat het is zou ik sterk afraden gewoon maar even een antibiotica kuur er overheen te gooien. Dat is namelijk zeer schadelijk voor de rest van je lichaam. Probeer het eens gewoon zou ik zeggen  :Smile:  .

----------


## bloem123

Bedankt voor je bericht! Ik heb Herbella een mail gestuurd. Ben benieuwd!  :Smile:

----------


## D1ana

En, had je er wat aan?  :Smile:

----------


## bloem123

Ze geven wel aan de klachten te herkennen en schrijven daarvoor ook een kuur uit van 4 weken. Alleen kost dat geintje wel 50 euro :O

----------


## D1ana

Okee, nouja misschien een poging waard als je last blijft houden. Ik heb trouwens een proefpakket gevraagd toen ik zo'n persoonlijke kuur aangeschreven kreeg omdat ik ook altijd sceptisch ben. Kon ik eerst vier zakjes proberen  :Smile:  . Hoe gaat het nu met de klachten?

----------


## bloem123

Heeft het bij jou geholpen?
De klachten zijn er nog steeds wel. Af en toe merk ik wel dat het wat minder is, maar het blijft irritant  :Frown:

----------


## D1ana

Ja, bij mij was het meer voor iets wat op een chronische bijholteontsteking leek. De antibiotica sloeg niet aan maar de kuur werkte heel goed. Die van mij was nog wel wat langer en dus ook wat duurder maar achteraf zeker geen spijt van gehad. Vervelend dat 't nog niet weg is, soms lossen dit soort dingen zichzelf op maar jij hebt er dus al meer dan een maand last van, heel naar!

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik in dit geval geen antibotica als eerste adviseren omdat vele geneesmiddelen niet meer werken na antibiotica, zoals homeopatische mddelen. Als natuurgeneeskundige word ik vergoed uit het aanvullende pakket door de meeste verzekeringsmaatschappijen.

----------


## Flogiston

Beste Adike,

Deze draad was actief in juni en juli. Daarna is er niets meer gebeurd.

Tot nu. Vier maanden later. Nu voel jij ineens de behoefte deze draad te misbruiken voor een schaamteloze zelfpromotie.

Doe dat alsjeblieft niet. Ik moet er niet aan denken hoe onleesbaar dit mooie forum zou worden als elke commerciële hulpverlener hier in elke draad reclame zou gaan maken voor zichzelf. De site zou er totaal onbruikbaar voor worden, en dat zou ik zeer betreuren.

----------

